# What would make a tournament special?



## mvreilly (Jan 4, 2013)

Besides catching that monster Blue. What could a tournament do, at the dock, to make it a tournament that stands out? One that you would want to come back to every year. I am talking about a big money tournament. Thank you for the input.


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*events*

if the tournaments on the GOM went to a format similar to that of the big rock it opens up alot of options such as Friday night concerts raffles etc. The high fuel prices and long distance runs in the GOM makes that option impractical. Personally I feel the tournaments in the Destin Area sell themselves as big money tournaments and general draw less than 30 boats. I feel in that case dividing the payout structure to include an open boat division would increase partcipation. As it hase in the orange beach area.


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

billin said:


> Personally I feel the tournaments in the Destin Area sell themselves as big money tournaments and general draw less than 30 boats.


ECBC had 38 boats fish last year with forecasted 6-8 and tropical storm conditions all weekend. Originally there were 71 registered...I'm not sure thats selling themselves short...


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*Tourney*

Will excuse me for offering a solution there capt ohh and FYI the big rock had 120 boats last year in this crappy economy and had crappy weather 20-30 knot winds several days infact


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Some of you guys sure are sensative lately....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

If you arre asking about just the high end ones, not much else but participation.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

How to make a more even fishing tournament? The big boys unlimited funds, and range can easily drop 50k on a weekend. The Emerald Coast, Cajun Canyon, Isle of Capri, Wharf, and OBBC cater to these. The Club tournaments PBGFC & MBGFC have more participation than the high dollar, but the big boys still jump in if the $$$ is right. Remember 10 years ago that the International had 100 boats and the DeSoto Canyon, and Douple nipple were way out, remember when all theOrange beach charters would participate, they don't now becasue fo the range and speed. Now the big boats with incredible speed, and fuel typically go 160 mi one way during these tournaments. This is why the charter boats, and monkey boats are at a disadvantage and numbers dropping in participation. How to level the field?? One day tournament? Boundary or limits of fishing? Less calcutta options to keep the big boys away? In the late 80's there were a number of small boat tournamnets that were successful and to be considered your boat had to be 27 or less. No small boats are considered to be less than 32, and thats not small. I don't know the answer but it would be nice if the weekend warriers that scrape up 3k to fish a tournament could put something together


----------



## romadfishrman (Jan 23, 2009)

Capt. Jon Pinney said:


> Some of you guys sure are sensative lately....




LOL, been noticing that too:thumbup:


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*very good point*

How to make a more even fishing tournament? The big boys unlimited funds, and range can easily drop 50k on a weekend. The Emerald Coast, Cajun Canyon, Isle of Capri, Wharf, and OBBC cater to these. The Club tournaments PBGFC & MBGFC have more participation than the high dollar, but the big boys still jump in if the $$$ is right. Remember 10 years ago that the International had 100 boats and the DeSoto Canyon, and Douple nipple were way out, remember when all theOrange beach charters would participate, they don't now becasue fo the range and speed. Now the big boats with incredible speed, and fuel typically go 160 mi one way during these tournaments. This is why the charter boats, and monkey boats are at a disadvantage and numbers dropping in participation. How to level the field?? One day tournament? Boundary or limits of fishing? Less calcutta options to keep the big boys away? In the late 80's there were a number of small boat tournamnets that were successful and to be considered your boat had to be 27 or less. No small boats are considered to be less than 32, and thats not small. I don't know the answer but it would be nice if the weekend warriers that scrape up 3k to fish a tournament could put something together 



Boundary limits great idea
The one day as long as it is a 24 hour day is also a great idea. 
Charter boats should get a break on the entry fees and should be encouraged to participate. this could easily be acomplished by creating a charter boat division with a different payout scheme and the charter clients pay the entry fee for the day. The clients take all the winnings but the boat gets the bragging rights.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

billin said:


> Boundary limits great idea
> The one day as long as it is a 24 hour day is also a great idea.
> Charter boats should get a break on the entry fees and should be encouraged to participate. this could easily be acomplished by creating a charter boat division with a different payout scheme and the charter clients pay the entry fee for the day. The clients take all the winnings but the boat gets the bragging rights.


Boundry limits would make it a more level playing field on occasion. Charter boats "charter" clients to fish the tournament. (Clients pay entry and calcutta) I don't see them getting any different treatment. I am not really sure as to what else you would want at the dock or weigh in. I certainly haven't fished everyone of the high end ones, only a few. They all seemed very well organized and gracious. Unless you want to provide food and drink the second evening when most come in. Copious amounts of free alchol are always welcome......


----------



## catdad100 (Nov 17, 2009)

If theres a big money prize offered the small boats are often at a disadvantage but that being said the small boats do like having something more than a trophy to fish for so its hard to balance.


----------

